# Sulky question



## Marsha Cassada (May 30, 2014)

I have a vintage Jerald sulky. When I acquired it 12 years ago, I purchased the racing harness also. It has a quick hitch setup.

There are no sulky drivers around me, and I'm afraid I didn't pay much attention to them at a show I went to last year to see how they are attached to the horse.

Do roadsters have singletrees? My little sulky does not. The shafts attach to the metal quick hitch on the saddle and there is a simple breast strap attaching to the saddle. It is designed for light weight, straight forward work.

I like using it with my older mare, as she seems happier with the lighter weight of the sulky instead of my heavier cart. But I am not sure it is a good set up for realistic driving.


----------



## diamond c (May 30, 2014)

The roadster that we had when I was younger did not have a single tree. the traces atatched to to smalish hooks at the end of the shafts between the sturips and the seat. But I've never seen the piece that you are pointing out in your picture.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 30, 2014)

This sulky and harness setup was using for miniature horse racing in Florida. I do not know its vintage. My sulky has nothing to attach traces to. I guess it was built for a specific purpose. If anyone has a picture of where the traces could attach, I'm sure we could fabricate something. I'll try to get a picture of my sulky and maybe someone will have ideas.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 3, 2014)

Here is a picture of my sulky. Where would attachments for traces be on it? We can fabricate/weld, so I hope someone can give me pointers.


----------



## Carriage (Jun 5, 2014)

Nomally, sulkies or race bikes do not have single tree's. Consider the purpose and it becomes clear why not. However if you plan on doing thing other than a race, like trail driving or such, the tree might be considered. Although the HyperBike did just fine for ten years on the trail without one. East coast myopia is the reason we included one on our rig, though because of it's race linage we still fab in trace hooks.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 5, 2014)

Carriage said:


> Nomally, sulkies or race bikes do not have single tree's. Consider the purpose and it becomes clear why not. However if you plan on doing thing other than a race, like trail driving or such, the tree might be considered. Although the HyperBike did just fine for ten years on the trail without one. East coast myopia is the reason we included one on our rig, though because of it's race linage we still fab in trace hooks.


Thanks so much for responding to my question!

I have no idea if it is possible to hook traces to my sulky, or even if it is desirable.

In your opinion, is it fine to keep using my setup for straight driving, if there is limited maneuvering? I mostly use it for simple exercise for the horses on a smooth road, not for rough terrain or obstacles. I want to do what's best for the horse.


----------



## Carriage (Jun 5, 2014)

Well I'm not sure of what you have.

Given the givens, it might be ok if only using trace hooks. Our rig would interact differently than yours perhaps.

Be watchful of shoulder rubbing in the harness. You should be able to see it after a workout, if it is a problem. The tree does eliminate this potential,

Try it and be in tune with the animal while doing so.

We have a great many 'Bikes out there without tree's and nobody comes to us with a rubbing complaint. Probably woulda happened after 23 years if it was a problem. Market forces, not issue's caused the addition for us. Aerobic conditioning is enhanced with a sulky.

Let us know how you progress.

Bb


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 5, 2014)

I've been using it with various hroses for about 12 years and never noticed any rubbing anywhere. I've experimented with my position in the seat, and being well back, my weight over the axle, with feet barely resting in the stirrups seems to have no weight on the horse's back at all. I get a good workout, too, holding myself properly during the drive!

Guess I'll just keep using it the way it is until I find out something otherwise.

Again, thanks for your input.


----------

